# Whats Your story



## scoles (31 Jul 2004)

Hello all, I'm new to the forums, and not exactly going into the Forces in the near future- in fact I'm off to college next year for aviation, to learn to fly, but I have always been interested in the Forces since I can remember, and may enlist after I get some more education. My question for you all, Army, Navy, or Air Force, whats your story? Why did you take the plunge. Did you have any difficulties? What are the pro's and con's to being in the CF for you personally? As usual, please realize that I am brand new on the forum, and if this has been asked before, or threaded before, someone could just mention it, and I will try and find the thread, if not, any responses are welcome! Cheers.


----------



## rdschultz (31 Jul 2004)

Hey, why not.  I'm not officially in yet, but I'm bored so I'll contribute.  I'll offer this warning, I'm feeling a little long winded, so this might take a while.

I first decided to take the plunge in late 2001 or early 2002.  It wasn't a final decision at that point, but thats when I first started looking into it.  I don't recall what made me think about it specifically.  I started thinking about it, and then one day I headed up to the government building in Edmonton and talked to a recruiter.  I don't doubt that what happened after 9/11 helped lead me to this decision, but it was never a conscious thought process like "oh, I need to do my part".  I don't think the Canadian contingent had been sent to Afghanistan yet (or maybe they had, I don't recall when Canada officially committed), but I specifically remember the recruiting guys talking about the Minister making a huge announcement that day.   If my memory is correct, I believe it was the commitment of troops announcement, but I won't say for sure thats what it was.

Sometime in early 2002, when I was still throwing the idea around (I was studying electrical engineering at the University of Alberta at the time), they announced the Engineering Recruitment allowance ($40k).  When I first went into the recruiting centre, I was completely ignorant as to the entry plans.  I was surprised to learn that if I applied through ROTP, they'd pay for my last year of my degree.  I was even more surprised when they announced the recruiting allowance, which was a short while after my first visit.  After discussions with a recruiter, I decided that I'd be better off not applying for ROTP and going for DEO the following year.  I was told that it was unlikely that I'd be accepted, because it was so late in my degree, and also that it would be tight meeting all the deadlines.  As well, ROTP would work out to about $20,000 (rough figure, but what I estimated based on tuition, my pay, and other stuff), and the DEO route would net me $40,000.  I've never been doing this for the money, but I certainly won't refuse the better deal.  

Over the next little while, I continued thinking about the idea, with no real developments.  It was always in the back of my mind as something that I really wanted to do.  Working in engineering firms over the summers led me to realize that I wanted something that offered a little more than what that had to offer.  Something was missing.

I graduated from University in April 2003.  I spent the next couple months doing some western Canadian travelling that I wanted to do, worked a little, and relaxed.  I moved to Saskatoon right after I finished school, and when I arrived in Saskatoon, one of the first places I visited was the recruiting centre.  I asked how long the process usually takes (meaning from applying to basic), and was told "about 2 months".  I now know there was a miscommunication between myself and the recruiter I talked to, but I didn't at the time.  I decided that I'd wait until the end of summer to apply, to give myself time to do what I wanted to do.  I figured I'd drop off the application in September, and have at 'er.  During this time, I also applied for civilian jobs, to test the market, interviewed for a couple (one which I later had to turn down, after I decided that I was joining the CF), but basically used the time to be absolutely certain that the CF was what I wanted.  

When I went back into the recruiter in the fall, I discovered the misunderstanding.  It was already too late to make that falls officer selection boards, and I'd have to wait until the spring ones.  I was a little disappointed at the time, but I've come to appreciate the time off I've had, and its only made my drive to succeed stronger.  Anyways, I got all of my application details properly set up (the reference letters took longer than I expected to get filled out), and went to hand in my application in December.  The CFRC was closed early for Christmas, so I had to wait until the new year, no problem.  I knew I had a wait ahead of me, so there wasn't really a sense of urgency.

In January 2004, I finally submitted my application.  In early February I was scheduled for my processing, and everything was done in one day.  It wasn't quite what I expected, but everything went smoothly.  I had a few extra details to provide (a form to be filled out by a doctor, regarding seasonal allergies, as well as a community college transcript that took forever to receive, and details about an issue with a student loan).  The whole process, from doing the CFAT, medical, interview, and PT test, from submitting my completed application for selection, took about 6 weeks.  At the end of March, I was told that my file was sitting in Borden.

Then, I had a little more waiting.   I was phoned in late June, and told that I had received an offer.  I was accepted for the occupation of Signals Officer.  It was my third choice, but in all honesty, I really had no preference.  In fact, after doing more research, before I ever had any news about which trade I was going to get,  I almost wished that I had put it as my first choice.   I even made a few posts here along the lines of 'is it possible to receive multiple offers, and say, select your third choice'.  I really had no preference among my three choices, as I would like to do any of them (the others were CELE and AERE... I even had EME down as a possible choice at one point, and there are others that I considered).  Either way, I'm happy that I'm going to be a signals officer.  I still don't know what decision I would have made if I had to pick one out of the three. 

Which brings me to the present time.  I'm heading to St. Jean  in early September, to start IAP/BOTP on 13 Sept.   I don't think I could be more excited if I tried, this is something I really want to do, and have looked forward to for a long time.  Hopefully everything will work out.

Now, that probably is more detailed than you want, but as I said, I'm bored.  I also realized halfway through typing it that I have to write a 500-word summary before I go to basic, which in part deals with what I typed.  So at the very least, it helped organize my thoughts and gave me something to work with, to break down into important details.  I'm sure nobody would care to know that much about my decision, but hey, now you do know (assuming anybody actually read all of it).  That is all.


----------



## winchable (31 Jul 2004)

It was the early 1990's and my dad was working on the CPF project and I got a tour of the HMCS Halifax.
Coupled with my early childhood fascination with Lawrence Of Arabia and hearing obviously over romanticized stories of the Samurai from my grandfather, It wasn't a matter of whether I should or not, just when.

Throughout history there's always been a warrior class in every society and I think I was born into a modern warrior class and family, so here I am undergoing some of the most rigorous training our navy offers while I'm finishing my degree, then it's either off to the RN/RM or to the regs where I'll probably spend the rest of my life!!!

If you're looking to go in for life, or just for a short stint while you figure out what you're going to do, there is no better place in the entire world to work than in the military.


----------



## Scott (31 Jul 2004)

Che said:
			
		

> If you're looking to go in for life, or just for a short stint while you figure out what you're going to do, there is no better place in the entire world to work than in the military.



Excellent post, Che!!

I miss the Highlanders alot, I miss them even more since I started coming here. I hope that one day soon I will be back in as I believe it is the best life out there and that it is one of the few organizations left with standards that are adhered to. 

Get in for the right reasons, not to attract women or blow stuff up. Mine were a bit noble and a bit self serving; I wanted to carry on the family tradition of service and I wanted to get some good physical training along with a new sense of self confidence. The mission was a success and I owe where I am today to the men who lead me.

Siol Na Fear Fearail


----------



## JasonH (31 Jul 2004)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/17889.0.html

Story of my life right there  :-\


----------



## hockeysgal (30 Jan 2005)

For stories I've got a long one, I'll try to make it short in writting although it spans over 4 years and a total of 5 attemps at enrolling(I think, I may have miss counted).
From the begining: 
I had always though about joining the CF and so after high school I applied, the problem: I had done really poorly in my last year and got rejected.  After being refused I did a one year woodworking class.  Then tried my hand again and was refused because of my vision (I was trying for Air navigation) I then had laser eye surgery which was 100% successful. After I decided I should go to college and so I did and studied social science. And so started my third attempt, this time I failed the air nav exam, so I simply continued my studies.  After graduating I tried yet again (I guess they were unable to convince me I wasn't army material), and again failed the air nav test.  With my chances at air nav down the drain I tried fo Logistics, that year I thought I had everything on my side... unfortunately it was the double cohort in Ontario which meant more applicants and higher standards and so I was again turned down  :crybaby: .  All of these attempts were made for the regular force as an officer with hopes of going to RMC.  I was very near giving up joining when someone suggested the reserves, I though I had nothing to lose so I applied for the reserves.  I again went through the whole recruiting process, which by now I was very familiar with.  Having passed all the tests and what not at the recruiting center, I needed to get through one more hurdle.  Which was the most nerve racking one: an interview with four senior officers at the Regiment I had applied to.  After waiting a week for the reply I finally got the call.  
I was accepted as an infantry officer, the only woman officer at my regiment.  I waited another 2weeks before being sworn in and then a month to get my kit.  Now I have done a few Tuesdays at the regiment and I am looking forward to my training this summer.
Although the experience has thaught me many things, I think the most important on is that hard work and perseverance pay off.  So to anyone who has had set backs I say keep trying, and don't get discouradged, keep working!


----------



## mdh (30 Jan 2005)

Good work IO - it pays to be persistent when you are sure that you want something bad enough, good luck, mdh


----------



## patrick666 (31 Jan 2005)

When I think to myself, what do I want to do? Where do I want to be? The only thing I can think of, is THE ARMY!

(3rd time is a charm, right?) 

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## J.F. (1 Feb 2005)

scott1nsh said:
			
		

> I wanted to carry on the family tradition of service and I wanted to get some good physical training along with a new sense of self confidence.



I fully agree that these are the best reasons to join.


----------



## Ghost (10 Feb 2005)

That sucks you got jumped Jason H.

I got jumped too in high school but the only damage I suffered was a chipped tooth from clinching my jaw so tight.

I saw one of the guys who jumped me a couple months ago and he was infront of me in the line so I cracked my knuckles and he turned around and looked at me and quickly turned back in fear LOL.  Probably the shaved head,  well polished army boots and a focused look on my face.

They are just a bunch of cowards when you get them on their own.


----------



## B.McTeer (12 Feb 2005)

yeah dude getting jumped sucks but hey it happens man ive learned live with it lol sounds kinda sick but i have.

yeah and my story well im stuck i the burocracy that the force recuiting process's is so my story is short but hopfully it will get longer.

B.McTeer


----------



## dearryan (26 May 2005)

Say Hoser.....

Did u ever get that signing bonus????? Not that it is any of my business, but I am in the same boat....right down to the seasonal allergies note from the doc.  

R


----------



## BDTyre (26 May 2005)

I joined because it was something I wanted to do since I was a kid.  Can't say why...maybe it had something to do with my mom taking me to the Sherman armoury; maybe it had something to do with the number of toy soldiers I had.

I think the thing that finally pushed me over the edge and into actually joining was the fact that I wanted to challenge myself and the fact that my regular job was starting to bore me and bring me down.


----------



## Gouki (26 May 2005)

I'll summarize..

Applied last freaking August, had my overall file lost once and then it was in limbo between shilo, 38 brigade and cfrc/wpg, then my medical file was lost. The reserves (which i used to be in) tied me up further by bringing up a previously thought to be dead issue regarding lost kit which I filed out 3 lost claim reports to the QM but magically never got there. 

Then I was told to come back in 3 months because the RC wasn't sure I "wanted the job enough" (ignoring the fact I told them I would sign whatever contract they wanted me to and would give my ass to them right then and there) I came back in 3 months but was told there was an error and to come back in another month, I raised a bit of hell over their growing list of screw-ups and they followed the original appointment date. The interview went well and then I was told 2 weeks later "by the way we haven't sent your file yet could you please send us a doctors approval on your left knee?" (I had 2 scopes done on it 3 years ago). Thanks for telling me this now, this late in the game idiots. I got what they wanted and my file was sent to Borden. That was mid-February. Every 2 weeks I call and every 2 weeks they tell me the same thing "We haven't heard anything please call back in 2 weeks"

I called yesterday and was told the same thing yet again. 

I have since lost basically all faith in this process and am beginning to lose faith in the CF, and I have submitted my application to the RCMP because I am tired of waiting. If the CF takes me first, then good, finally, but if the RCMP takes me close or sooner, I am giving the one finger salute to the CF and joining the Mounties. I feel almost betrayed and abused by this BS system, I know I am not the most competitive applicant out there but time after time again I have jumped through their stupid hoops (there was many more than I stated here centered around my medical) and I made it clear if they will just take me I will do everything to my fullest potential and will never make them regret taking me. 

The way I look at it, if I get into the RCMP, then T.S. for the CF because they lost someone who was going to give them their best.

And that's my happy story to date.


----------



## NavComm (26 May 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> I am giving the one finger salute to the CF and joining the Mounties.
> 
> The way I look at it, if I get into the RCMP, then T.S. for the CF because they lost someone who was going to give them their best.
> 
> And that's my happy story to date.



Why does your profile say you are a cmdr and a RMS clerk if you're not in yet? No offense, I'm sure it's been frustrating but do you think your attitude could be the thing holding you back?


----------



## Gouki (26 May 2005)

My profile says Cmre, not cmdr .. Very big difference.

It also says RMS CLK first - not "I am an RMS CLK right now" 

Read my profile closer.

And my attitude has nothing to do with it. I've been positive and have tried to stay positive throughout the whole process, and this topic about our stories so I chose to vent my frustrations here. You have no idea how much I have tried to put a positive spin on things, so don't jump in and give me this redundant attitude speech, it's old and overused.


----------



## Island Ryhno (26 May 2005)

Steve, if you think the wait for CF is long, don't even bother with the RCMP, it can literally take years to get in. I have a friend that's in depot right now and it took HER 3 years. She did that police sciences course and is a certified personal trainer etc etc. If you are male and white, get to the end of the line. I don't know the numbers but the very large majority of applicants fall into that categorie (white, Male) pretty stiff competition. Just a heads up bro.  8)


----------



## Gouki (26 May 2005)

Ehh... Yeah I know.. but I may as well do something while I'm waiting right?

I heard D Division is taking a hundred or so members, at least that's what I was reading in the paper. I'm not sure if it was really a 100 or if they are just taking on a slew of new recruits. Either way I know they want them so I figured what the hell you know? May as well toss my name into the hat right? I don't see how it could hurt any, if it doesn't work out then I'm back here anyhow


----------



## NavComm (26 May 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> My profile says Cmre, not cmdr .. Very big difference.
> 
> It also says RMS CLK first - not "I am an RMS CLK right now"
> 
> ...



ok you got me, I've searched and I have no idea what a Cmre is? I really wasn't trying to offend you, but you've got to admit, giving the one fingered salute to the CF doesn't sound like your attitude is as positive as it once was.


----------



## Gouki (26 May 2005)

No I won't deny that my attitude has slipped since I began .. how could it not? I tried to keep it up for almost a year now and at one point or another people just get worn down. I am still trying to be positive but it is getting harder and harder to put a positive light on things.

Cmre = Commissionaire


----------



## NavComm (26 May 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> No I won't deny that my attitude has slipped since I began .. how could it not? I tried to keep it up for almost a year now and at one point or another people just get worn down. I am still trying to be positive but it is getting harder and harder to put a positive light on things.
> 
> Cmre = Commissionaire



oh thanks, I'm still having problems with the acronyms. Maybe Mike will consider putting a link to them at the top of the page? 

I really do understand your frustration. I still don't even know if, after all I've done to get this far, I will qualify. But the way I look at it is this: even if they don't accept me, everything I've done so far as been beneficial to me, particularly the fitness.

Of course I'm not depending on the CF for a full-time job, I already have that and so I'm certainly not qualified to comment on people who are going to make the military their career. I have nothing but absolute respect for those individuals.

Hopefully you will get positive news soon and you won't have to wear those ugly brown boots of the RCMP (joke)


----------



## Gouki (26 May 2005)

Just to clarify a few points then I will drop it because it's sidetracking topic:

Commissionaires aren't military rank.. commissionaire corps are hired by military bases often as security and to watch over buildings etc. so that's why a cmre. or comm. abbreviation isn't in the general list as we aren't a military body.

The RCMP boots I like but would prefer the black (although it has cowboy appeal to me)

Anyhow my story has been told and then some so I would like to open the floor to other people with their stories


----------



## paracowboy (26 May 2005)

When I was out on this last Ex, a young troop asked me what I was doin' there. Now, I knew he meant was, 'what are you doing on this particular Approach To Contact?' The question is even more relevant when you consider that I really served no purpose at that time, and was only there to carry a radio that nobody actually needed. I gave him some flippant, bullshit answer, but it got me thinking. 

Why was I there? Why am I still here? Why keep doing this to myself and my wife? Came up with a simple answer, that requires some space to answer. It comes across as corny in places, but it's what I believe. Here it is: 

I believe in Good and Evil. These are not vague concepts to me, but tangible realties. I believe that there is a cosmic battle being waged between these two forces. I am a warrior in this fight. I fight for Justice and Liberty. I fight for Peace, and I don't care what an oxymoron that is. I am willing to fight, kill, and die for my country and family. To me, that is the essence of Good. To care more for the welfare of others than for yourself. 

I am a Canadian paratrooper. I am ruthless in battle, implacable to my foes, and compassionate to those innocents trapped in the crossfire. In the attack, I am an irresistible force. In the defence, an immovable object. 
I can never be defeated. 
I can only be slain. 

I am a paratrooper. 
That is not what I do. 
That is what I am.


----------



## Infanteer (26 May 2005)

....fear leads to anger; anger leads to hate; hate leads to suffering; suffering leads to the Dark Side.   ;D

What's Evil?


----------



## paracowboy (27 May 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> What's Evil?


the Liberal Party.


----------



## canadianblue (27 May 2005)

My story, I'll keep it short and simply I'm not hear to write a novel. Always had an interest and fascination in the army, have a huge collection of books and movies on the military. Pretty well every day I was a kid I was outside playing army with my BB gun fighting the germans, or some enemy. Decided I wanted to make a difference in society during Junior High so started to look more into politics and got involved with the Canadian Alliance, then during High School it was policework and got involved with police cadets. Finally at the end of high school I'm back to the military and going reg force for the infantry. Got all of my stuff together, and I can't wait till I can go to BMQ. My dream is to be told that I'm officially going to BMQ at the beginning of July, a pipe dream perhaps. Still, can't wait, and am looking forward to it.


----------

